
Logarithms. How to think about them, especially in programming interviews - rspivak
https://www.interviewcake.com/article/python/logarithms
======
codedrome
That is a very clear and concise description, with obvious applications to
algorithms. It might also be worth adding logarithmic plots, for example
plotting data on an equally spaced scale of 1, 10, 100, 1000 etc. Also some
units are logarithmic, for example bels (more familiar in their tenths as
decibels) and the Richter scale used for earthquakes.

